# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Софт - общий  >  Mozilla- как блокировать доступ к сайтам??

## digitally uknown

Доброго Вам,- подскажите- как блокировать с мозиллы доступ к сайтам социальным сетям и развлекательным порталам- мне весьма не хочется, чтобы кое-кто все дни тратил на подобную ересЪ!!!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## paul-13

BlockSite, но пока только до версии 3.5, но это поправимо.
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3145

----------


## Damien

блокировать только средствами браузера - это несерьезно.
К примеру в Outpost есть защита настроек паролем. И если пользователь без прав администратора - то вообще замечательно.

----------


## digitally uknown

Спасибо- но он не совместим с Мозилллой 6,- чего делать то?? 
*Добавлено через 4 минуты*




> блокировать только средствами браузера - это несерьезно.
> К примеру в Outpost есть защита настроек паролем. И если пользователь без прав администратора - то вообще замечательно.


Пользовател без прав- А почему несерьёзно? Аутпост мешает торренту работать нормально- у меня Spyware Doctor?- там нельзя как-то помудрить- он сам блокирует к опасным сайтам- а как сделать, чтоб нельзя было выйти на просторы тупизма??

----------


## paul-13

Отредактируйте файл hosts
http://virusinfo.info/showpost.php?p=35587&postcount=1
http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=2444

----------


## Damien

> А почему несерьёзно?


я что запретит пользователю зайти через другой браузер? Portable Firefox, IE и т.д.
Если у пользователя нет прав редактировать файл HOST, поставить блок на сайт в нем - тоже вариант.
Однако, довольно скоро пользователь зайдет на запрещенные сайты через альтернативные входы. См.:
link
сам блокирую социалки в прокси, но особо продвинутые пользователи нашли способ смотреть свои вконтакты. Периодически смотрю статистику сайтов, трафик - и добавляю сомнительные сайты в блокировку.
Т.е. - без прокси и учета, бороться с отдельными URL-ми не имеет смысла, имхо.

----------


## digitally uknown

Не даёт сохранить изменения, к тому же- я не понял как именно сайту с одним ай-пи присвоить мой ай-пи- чтоб выдавал ошибку при попытке войти на этот ресурс

----------


## paul-13

как делать :

1)Правой кнопкой по hosts , properties (свойства) ,убрать галку с read only (только чтение)если стоит. ок
2)Правой кнопкой по hosts ,открыть с помощью notepad, галку не ставь .
3)ставим адреса которые хотим запретить
127.0.0.1 gfhjk.net
127.0.0.1 dfgdfgd.ru
и т.д.
4)После изменения сохраним (save) ,
5)вновь нажми правой кнопкой на пропертиес ,поставь read only , arhive

----------


## Torvic99

Боюсь что с такими знаниями вам еще рано редактировать системные файлы.


> Не даёт сохранить изменения, к тому же- я не понял как именно сайту с одним ай-пи присвоить мой ай-пи- чтоб выдавал ошибку при попытке войти на этот ресурс

----------


## digitally uknown

> Боюсь что с такими знаниями вам еще рано редактировать системные файлы.


 да...Теперь мне надо сидеть и ничего не изучать- расскажите как сохранить изменения??Прошу - я очень хочу уметь не просто юзить , но и УМЕТЬ!!

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*




> как делать :
> 
> 1)Правой кнопкой по hosts , properties (свойства) ,убрать галку с read only (только чтение)если стоит. ок
> 2)Правой кнопкой по hosts ,открыть с помощью notepad, галку не ставь .
> 3)ставим адреса которые хотим запретить
> 127.0.0.1 gfhjk.net
> 127.0.0.1 dfgdfgd.ru
> и т.д.
> 4)После изменения сохраним (save) ,
> 5)вновь нажми правой кнопкой на пропертиес ,поставь read only , arhive


127.0.0.1  gfhjk.net- это типа адрес??- не ай-пи??

----------


## paul-13

gfhjk.net это вроде virusinfo.info и т.п., можно и ip писать, это даже лучше, если не лень узнавать.



> IP-адреса и названия доменов разделены символами табуляции. Комментарии начинаются знаком '#' (решётка). Пустые строки игнорируются.


первой идет строка



> 127.0.0.1       localhost


за ней дописываете
127.0.0.1       tut.by (или ip)
127.0.0.1       dom.ru
и т.д.

----------


## Torvic99

> 127.0.0.1 gfhjk.net- это типа адрес??- не ай-пи??


127.0.0.1 - это локалхост, то есть внутренний айпи вашего компа
gfhjk.net - это имя сайта доступ на который вы хотите закрыть

Хотя я тоже таким способом закрыл некоторые сайты, но считаю это не очень хороший метод - надо ставить прокси и фильтровать на нем.

----------


## Matias

Советую прочитать посвященную файлу hosts статью. Там все изложено доступным языком.

----------


## digitally uknown

А он не сохраняет изменения...Или просто закрыть и на вопрос- сохранить изменения?- сказат ЕМУ *да*??)))

----------


## paul-13

> А он не сохраняет изменения...Или просто закрыть и на вопрос- сохранить изменения?- сказат ЕМУ *да*??)))


Если он - блокнот, тогда естественно нужно подтвердить изменения при закрытии, или CTRL+S

----------


## digitally uknown

ОН- блокнот- но если выбрать save-то он не сохраняет-пишет файл уже существует- заменить-да- после этого он показывает пустой лист....

----------


## paul-13

> Правой кнопкой по hosts , properties (свойства) ,убрать галку с read only (только чтение)если стоит. ок


Выполняли?

----------


## digitally uknown

да!!- кстати там не стояло только для чтения
И теперь при смене пользователя обычного на меня- комп виснет и не реагирует- только выключать кнопкой....

----------


## paul-13

Если у вас Vista/7, запускайте блокнот от имени администратора

----------


## digitally uknown

это идея!!Щас попробуем!

----------


## digitally uknown

нету пункта открыть админом и ТУТ тоже!!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## digitally uknown

Что пишет...

----------


## paul-13

1.Запускаем explorer и выходим в каталог Windows\system32\drivers\etc\
2.Делаем ярлык на Рабочем столе на файл hosts в этом каталоге (перетаскивается файл hosts на Рабочий стол с одновременным нажатием клавиши Alt).
3.Меняем свойства новоиспеченного ярлыка: в строке "Объект" ("Target") стираем все и пишем
C:\Windows\System32\notepad.exe C:\Windows\System32\drivers\etc\hosts
4.нажимаем кнопку "Дополнительно..." ("Advanced…").
5.Устанавливаем – Запускать от имени Администратора.
6.Жмем Ok и запускаем ярлык

Если не поняли, заходим C:\Windows\System32
находим notepad.exe, запускаем от админа, файл=>открыть
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\etc файл hosts

----------


## digitally uknown

кидаю hosts_Win_Original?- а он меняется на HOSTS!!!!

не меняется- не получается- мож глюк- аутпост захватил вирус.

научите товарищи мудрецы!!

реестр значит редактируется а хост- нет...о_О

----------


## Torvic99

Увидел я у вас там спайваре доктора и антималваре кто то там - они могут запрещать доступ к файлу "хостс".

----------


## paul-13



----------


## digitally uknown

Доктор- активный- вырубил- майлвэа- только по запуску работает!

И опять тоже самое!!!

----------


## paul-13

firewall есть, outpost, comodo - вырубаем.

----------


## digitally uknown

вырублено- прокси есть

----------


## paul-13

У вас что то блокирует файл. В порядке бреда, пробуйте в safe mode.

----------


## digitally uknown

> У вас что то блокирует файл. В порядке бреда, пробуйте в safe mode.


ну так вот- в саф мод прописалось и сохранилось......ХА!!!!!!только сайт тот всё одно доступен!!!

И комп виснет и инет открывает мильонтысяч часов....что это такое??КАК быть??

----------


## paul-13

Извиняюсь, не заметил.



> прокси есть


Через hosts не выйдет

----------


## digitally uknown

Спасибо!!Помогло в safe mode я прописал ай-пи в хосте и сохранил без проблем- доступ закрылся!!
Я переименовал host в xhost - для того чтоб трояны не смоги его найти- это ничего?? не повлияет на что-либо???
Так что всё получилось- host file- это правда наша опора...И ЗАЩИТА!!!!!
   сПАСИБО ВСЕМ, КТО ПОМОГАЛ СОВЕТОМ.
Единственно осталось интересно- почему в обычном режиме он не давался моим изменениям?

----------


## pig

> Я переименовал host в xhost - для того чтоб трояны не смоги его найти- это ничего?? не повлияет на что-либо???


Трояны не найдут - и система тоже.

----------


## digitally uknown

Серьёзно??А я вот этот совет тут вычитал...
А как лучше поступить- возврат имени? Или есть что-нибудь хитрое??

----------


## paul-13

> Офф-топ: *Против троянов разного вида можно и переименовать файл Hosts*, кстати, допустим в XHosts. ОС и сеть от этого не страдают, но раз Windows больше не может обрашаться к этому файлу, Троян не может отредактировать его для блокировки обновлений вашей защиты. Про Трояны, которые сами создают Hosts файл если его нет ещё не слышал. Есть такие?


Вы определитесь, что вам нужно, защита от троянов или блокировка сайтов. Верните имя обратно. Не нужно впадать в паранойю, для защиты от вирусов вполне хватит одного антивируса и соблюдения элементарных правил безопасности, не мучайте себя и систему.  :Smiley:

----------


## valho

opendns.com ставьте он блочит по категориям что укажеш и плюс 50 сайтов вручную, ещё они включают когда нуно защиту от zero-day,  остальное у них платно

----------


## digitally uknown

ммм-да...Я тоо переименовал- а они вновь появились под своими нрмальными именами,удалять номер два теперь???
кстати- безопастность сети- как я ни шифруюсь через hideIP? прокси свитчер- так тот сайт влегкую выычисляет меня и мою систему....Значит эти ФИЧи- бесполезны??

----------


## digitally uknown

проклятье!!Вирус захватил антивирус и ДЕЙСТВИТЕЛЬНО создал новые хост файлы, заодно изменив и сущесвующие.....И это после всех защитных меоприятий!комп дико тормозит- а при переключении на админскую запись- зависает наглухо....А ведь ноуту нет и месяца!!

----------


## paul-13

В "Помогите" помогут :Smiley: 
http://virusinfo.info/pravila.html

----------


## digitally uknown

Да- правила изменились- а почему теперь только VirusRemovalTools?Или это в моём случае???

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Matias

Cureit платный для коммерческого использования. Если вы хотите вылечить рабочий компьютер, придется использовать AVPTool.

----------


## digitally uknown

> Отредактируйте файл hosts
> http://virusinfo.info/showpost.php?p=35587&postcount=1
> http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=2444


невозможно- пишут у меня нет прав ....у админа..это вирус был, да7
Говорю *был*, ибо он лишил меня не только прав доступа, но и к ресурсу вашему*911*!!!!
   И слава Богу, кстати- нащёлся весомый повод удалить ужас по имени Vista)))
  Это был смелый шаг,- ибо это новый комп с гарантией только если там стоит эта виста...Так вот я сделал так- создал образ висты, интересно- поможет- если что, Виста восстановится??

----------

